# Contractor Magazine Letter



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I was impressed to see Contractor Magazine publish a letter from a reader explaining why he will not renew his free subscription to the magazine.

The reader is basically disgusted with the magazine reporting almost exclusively on the green movement/agenda. Many of his points are right on when you leave the major cities and gov't contracts out of the mix. I would be interested to hear what others think about his assertions regarding 'Green.'

The green movement is not something our customers are interested in. Our customers are interested in saving money, not the planet.

On a side note, someone ought to tell Hansgrohe that showing a nude man posed with a faucet in Contractor Magazine probably won't do much good. Ad should be in a women's magazine. Oh wait, fingers were moving faster than the brain. 

It is not a magazine for plumbers . . . it's for business owners. Must be a lot of female business owners in the Mechanical field or a lot of gay plumbers? 

Ms.PC


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree Ms. PC that people want to save money over saving the planet. Let's take the lackluster sales of the chevy volt for example. The price tag does not pay for itself in less than 20 yrs under normal driving for most people. It takes electricity (generated mostly by coal or gas) to recharge. Electricity costs money. 

People in general don't want to use less gas, water, and electricity to save the planet-they want to save money. If it saves the planet while significantly reducing their monthly expenditures, well sure, I'm on board. All the save the planet green crap at the expense of common sense makes me ill.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> ...The green movement is not something our customers are interested in. Our customers are interested in saving money, not the planet...


Ditto Ms. PC. :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Now just show me something green that has a payback in a reasonable period of time and it just may be something I can sell....:whistling2:

I recycle contractor magazine....
Is that green enough?:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Now just show me something green that has a payback in a reasonable period of time and it just may be something I can sell....:whistling2:
> 
> http://www.parrsplumbing.com/welcome.html1.html


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I would agree that clients are looking to save money over moving towards green.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I was impressed to see Contractor Magazine publish a letter from a reader explaining why he will not renew his free subscription to the magazine.
> 
> The reader is basically disgusted with the magazine reporting almost exclusively on the green movement/agenda. Many of his points are right on when you leave the major cities and gov't contracts out of the mix. I would be interested to hear what others think about his assertions regarding 'Green.'
> 
> ...


 Somewhere in all that is a question that is begging to be asked. Can the entire green movement or the concern for the environment affect the customer as well as some risque marketing? I think not.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hear ya, those rags are for crap anymore. All about franchises and green. Blech:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I was impressed to see Contractor Magazine publish a letter from a reader explaining why he will not renew his free subscription to the magazine.
> 
> The reader is basically disgusted with the magazine reporting almost exclusively on the green movement/agenda. Many of his points are right on when you leave the major cities and gov't contracts out of the mix. I would be interested to hear what others think about his assertions regarding 'Green.'
> 
> ...


 



Or the guy writing the article is a ****.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't quite get it. I get so tired of hearing flat rate companies talk about "value", "presentation" and other justifications for higher rates and then hear these complaints about how people are concerned with prices first and foremost. I agree that people shop with their wallets but I disagree that it's the way to do things. That is why we have HD, Lowes, Walmart, etc. People will buy what's cheap and then complain when the local hardware shop goes out of business. They'll buy the cheap products and then complain when they can't breath the air where they live. You can't complain your way to a better environment, you have to PAY. Both with $$ and convenience but Americans aren't willing to sacrifice either. I also agree that there seems to be a pretty obvious commercial/marketing agenda and nobody likes to have anything forced on them. Environmental thinking seems like a no-brainer to me. We shouldn't need companies shoving the ideas down our throat, we should be interested in them to help ourselves out. By the way, the real "green" thing to do is to rebuild that faucet or repair that water heater, not replace it with a new product. Repair and rebuilding are way more environmentally friendly than putting in the newest "green" product.






Paul


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or the guy writing the article is a ****.


My comment was in response Hans Grohe picturing a naked man in a magazine where the readership is most likely 95% male.


----------

